

Freakonomics: Q&A with 23andMe founder Anne Wojcicki - paulgb
http://freakonomics.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/08/12/genetics-entrepreneur-anne-wojcicki-answers-your-questions/

======
biohacker42
Only one good question in there about gene methylation. Nothing about how/if
they plan to increase the accuracy while reducing the costs. Nothing about
plans to make it a real mass market product. Nothing about life time tracking
of methylation and mutations.

